# Color Blind Corrective Lenses



## w3llborn (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have read the thread about colorblindness posted by Glasswindow but still have a question about being color blind and getting on a police force in Massachusetts. Are you able to wear color blind corrective lenses or will this disqualify you? I am 20 years old and have two more years of college and want to pursue a career in law enforcement and recently found out that I am color blind. Like Glasswindow has posted, I can see all colors perfectly fine. I do not have a severe color blindness where I cannot recognize the red light from the green light on a stop light like other people that I know, but I cannot read the numbers on the Ishihara Test for the life of me. I have done some research and found that in Maryland there is a doctor that can make specific eye glasses or contact lenses that are supposed to change the way light enters the eye that allows you to correct the color blindness and pass the Ishihara Test with a 100% guarantee. My question is would you be able to wear such lenses?


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

w3llborn said:


> Hello everyone. I have read the thread about colorblindness posted by Glasswindow but still have a question about being color blind and getting on a police force in Massachusetts. Are you able to wear color blind corrective lenses or will this disqualify you? I am 20 years old and have two more years of college and want to pursue a career in law enforcement and recently found out that I am color blind. Like Glasswindow has posted, I can see all colors perfectly fine. I do not have a severe color blindness where I cannot recognize the red light from the green light on a stop light like other people that I know, but I cannot read the numbers on the Ishihara Test for the life of me. I have done some research and found that in Maryland there is a doctor that can make specific eye glasses or contact lenses that are supposed to change the way light enters the eye that allows you to correct the color blindness and pass the Ishihara Test with a 100% guarantee. My question is would you be able to wear such lenses?


Read through this:
http://www.mass.gov/Eoaf/docs/hrd/cs/medicalstandardspat/cs_pat_physicians_guide.doc

and if that doesn't help call this number:
(Main Telephone Number for MA HRD) (617) 878-9700 

DONE.


----------

